# subwoofer in a TV rack



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

is it ok to put a subwoofer (thinking SVS SB12) in the tv rack?

where the red box is in the pic


clickable thumbnail

assuming there are no other feasible locations

the space the speakers are occupying are only 12" width each side (SB12 is 13.5" wide) and I don't want to place the TV off center


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

here's a good artical as to why you should'nt or the measures to take when you do

http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/s...er-placement-tips-for-cabinetry-installations

you can't put it behind the tall fan, if you moved the cabinet over?


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks for the link, didn't know it existed at AH.

the cabinet is centered to the bed (just like the TV is centered to everything)
moving it will create an aesthetic imbalance.

it's just that I saw a pic of someone's SB12 plus in a TV rack


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

It's a very small, sealed, front-firing subwoofer, so a few of the points Ray made in his excellent article really don't apply to this particular situation. 

You don't have much to lose - go ahead and try it there and see if you get any rattles or vibration related equipment problems, etc.

If it doesn't go well, you can always remove it and try another location.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mike c said:


> ...the cabinet is centered to the bed (just like the TV is centered to everything)
> moving it will create an aesthetic imbalance.it's just that I saw a pic of someone's SB12 plus in a TV rack


How big is the gap betweeen the wall and the cabinet???? .... maybe you can just pull the cabinet to the front and place the subwoofer behind it :scratchhead: :scratchhead: most of the experts say that the subwoofer has to be in a corner to get a better response, but if you want you can try ..... and if doesn't work, you can always look for a better place :yes: :yes: 

By the way, Where do you have it now????


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

the tv rack to the rear wall is about 6"
the tv rack to the right wall (where the fan is) is about 11-12"
the subwoofer right now is in the extreme left (to the left of the audio rack) - and it sounds boomy.

pending the arrival of my sms-1 (no PC in that room for REW) ... I can't really find out the best place yet.

but aside from sub location, I thought it'd be fun to have a left and right subwoofer. I'd also get the benefit of full range lefts and rights either by using the "pure direct" mode on the receiver, or using an integrated amp


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mike c said:


> ...but aside from sub location, I thought it'd be fun to have a left and right subwoofer. I'd also get the benefit of full range lefts and rights ...


I'm using two right now, one in the front next to TV and the other is inside a riser .... I have not done any mesurements to see how are they performing, but hopefully in the near future. :yes: :yes: I enjoy watching movies, and I'm sure I will enjoy it more when I calibrate all the system.

If your sub is 13.5" it won't make a big difference if you place it on the left side, you said is about 11 - 12"; but if you're happy where you have it now ... I say to leave it there, and if you're planning to have two I think you have enough space to fit them.

Good Luck!!! :T :T :T


----------

